# Příliš snadné



## littledogboy

Dobrý den,

máme v češtině nějaké idiomy vyjadřující že něco je příliš snadné nebo směšně lehké?

Hledám nějaký ekvivalent pro anglické _as easy as shooting fish in a barrel__, _doslova _snadné jak strefovat se do kaprů v kádi_.

Díky!


----------



## ilocas2

Napadlo mě "zvládnout něco levou zadní".


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Často slyším_ s prstem v nose_.

Přiznávám, že výraz _as easy as shooting fish in a barrel_ vidím poprvé, ale proč ne?  Běžnější výraz je podle mne _as easy as falling off a log, co_ž asi dokážeme všichni levou zadní_. _


----------



## littledogboy

Neuvědomil jsem si, jak je důležitý kontext: Britský mluvčí mluví o tom, jak snadné je strefovat se do věřících.

Teď mě napadá, ačkoli originál je barvitější, že _to zvládne i malé dítě_, nebo že _to dokáže každý_. (Vaše návrhy mě částečně odblokovaly, dík.)


----------

